# daiwa saltiga ballistic 35 and 40



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

daiwa saltiga ballistic 35 = 300$
daiwa saltiga ballistic 40 = 300$ 
buy both and i will let them go for 600$....you do the math
rods are in boone... but i am going to buxton next week


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Any chance you ever come up to Maryland? 

Is the math for both rods as sarcasm?


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Big E said:


> Any chance you ever come up to Maryland?
> 
> Is the math for both rods as sarcasm?


no maryland for me...can ship though.
and the sarcasm is strong, but simple math


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

If you still have the 40, will you PayPal and ship? If so, I'll take it.

My apologies on the earlier PM. Long story.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Where at in Virginia are you?
And if you want the 35 too , we can do both for 550$


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

I'd like to, but the boss lady would likely not be too happy. Zipcode is 22967.


----------

